# Door for a root cellar that won’t swell or rust?



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

When building the house 10 years ago I also had a concrete bunker style root cellar poured which I later backfilled. 
There’s a ground level hatch that opens to concrete stairs down, and then a wooden door and wooden door frame leading in to the actual concrete root cellar with gravel floor. Other than this doorway the cellar has worked great. I designed it after reading the Bubel book. 

One big problem though. I was on a budget at that point, so bought a used wooden door and door frame. 
After a few months the door swelled with moisture and it never closed right. 

I’ve looked at metal doors/frames at HD and they are expensive. Now I’m wondering if they could actually go rusty.

Any other ideas for that door?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I don't think rust would be a problem if you paint them once in a while.

I'd coat any wood to metal contact points with something like Flex Seal or an asphalt roofing compound to block air and moisture there.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Can you use the old door and frame as a template, with adjustments, to build a new one one out of treated wood and sealed? Seems like the simple solution.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm just guessing here but I would recommend insulating it very well. I would probably build my own with plywood on both sides and at least 2" of foam insulation between the plywood.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Get a good insulated steel door and frame, and keep some paint on it.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I would think PT would swell like any other wood wouldn't it?


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishindude said:


> Get a good insulated steel door and frame, and keep some paint on it.


I think that's it, I need to suck it up and find an insulated metal door with metal jam.
I haven't been able to find one used in this size but haven't tried hard.
It's one of those things, the cellar is more valuable than most other money pits on the farm  best get it functional.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fireweed farm said:


> I would think PT would swell like any other wood wouldn't it?


Pressure treated wood is already saturated with water.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

fireweed farm said:


> I think that's it, I need to suck it up and find an insulated metal door with metal jam.
> I haven't been able to find one used in this size but haven't tried hard.
> It's one of those things, the cellar is more valuable than most other money pits on the farm  best get it functional.


Just thinking out loud but have you thought about an aluminum jamb with a store front type aluminum frame glass door? I know the glass wont work but you could fill it in with wood. Often you can find these for free from a commercial construction site if you can beat the scrappers to them. Most times we just throw the old ones away.


----------



## Saxsona (Dec 30, 2020)

The doors and the windows are very important when you build your house. It is not just the design but the structure the material and every property it has. This is why I was looking for two months for a good Company that could provide me with everything I wanted. I’m happy that I found everything I needed on ecochoicewindows.ca. I would definitely recommend them to you because the prices are very good and the services are on a high-level.


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

It’s either you use the old door frame or change the whole door template and base. Also, rust will not be an enormous problem if you paint it occasionally. I now changed all the doors in my house because most of them began to squeak. The most challenging decision was for exteriors doors. I wanted something solid with a brown color and a high protective lock. A hard desire to find, especially at an affordable price. Luckily, I found the HUSKY BROWN door, and I didn’t make a mistake. An excellent choice for my home!


----------

